# HELP! Application Switcher Icon Missing!



## AppMan (Jan 24, 2003)

I installed Netscape 4.8 and Eudora 5.2 everything works great but their icons are missing from the application switcher. Their icon does disaply in the finder. (See attached pic) 

I noticed both these apps require CarbonLib 1.6. So i deleted it's preferencess, as well as the application switcher preferences. No Luck. I aslo did the obviouis and rebuilt the desktop.
I am using Mac OS 8.6 and updating is not an option.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 25, 2003)

I suggest you run Norton Utilities.  You should boot from the Norton CD, then have it scan and repair all the problems it finds on your hard drive. 

Does those icons show up in their folders? Do you have virtual memory turned on in the Memory Control Panel?


----------



## AppMan (Jan 25, 2003)

I haven't tried running Norton's because I just redid his OS and installed the apps. I will try anyway. 

Yes the icons show up fine in the finder and they also show up when I drag the application switcher from the menu bar to the desktop. (Floating Window)

I have been able to recreate this problem on another Mac running 8.6. I also tried downgrading his CarbonLib to 1.4.


HELP!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 26, 2003)

How did you recreate it on the other Mac?  In any case, try:
System Folder>Preferences and trash the Finder Prefs    and if you have it the:
Mac OS Preferences
System Preferences

Restart the computer and at the same time hold down the option and the apple(command) keys until you get the dialog box asking if you wish to do a desktop rebuild. Release the keys and click on okay.  When done, empty the trash. 

Now check it out. Are the icons showing correctly?  If not, let me know. I have another trick that is very trick, but works.


----------



## AppMan (Jan 26, 2003)

I recreated the problem by locating another 8.6 box and installing Netscape 4.8 and Eudora 5.2 one at a time. No luck. I also tried it on 9.x boxes and it works fine.  
One of my technicians said he tried deleting the finder prefs but just to double check I will try that and rebuild the desktop in that order myself .


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 26, 2003)

It could very well be that Eudora is the culprit. I don't think version 5.2 works well with 8.6.
Trash all of Eudora 5.2 and download an earlier version. 
Make sure you check the system folder for a Eduora Folder, and the preference folder. 
Now install version 4.x and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 26, 2003)

Question: does the lack of an icon in the App Switcher menu cause any kind of problem, other than wondering where the icon is?


----------



## AppMan (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeltaMac _
> *Question: does the lack of an icon in the App Switcher menu cause any kind of problem, other than wondering where the icon is? *



Nope, but you know how users are. I want my icon.. Waaa! Waaa! Waaa! Currently we still have about 10-15 Mac OS 8.6 users. They can't upgrade to OS 9 because they have some odd-ball equipment hooked up to it that won't work with OS 9 or something like that.

Upgrading them to Eudora 5.2 isn't a big deal. It isn't necessary, but I must get them all to Netscape 4.8. Netscape 4.7x won't display many of our intranet web pages correctly. I think it has something to do with CSS. We currently don't provide IE as one of our "supported" apps so that is not an option. (Thank god, I h8 ms)


----------



## AppMan (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *It could very well be that Eudora is the culprit. I don't think version 5.2 works well with 8.6.
> Trash all of Eudora 5.2 and download an earlier version.
> Make sure you check the system folder for a Eduora Folder, and the preference folder.
> Now install version 4.x and see if that corrects the problem. *



I too suspected Eudora was the culprit. So I downgraded to Eudora 5.1 and the icon showed. So then I rebuilt the desktop yada yada and installed Netscape 4.8 and it's icon still wouldn't appear. Eudora 5.1 doesn't require CarbonLib. Eudora 5.2 and Netscape 4.8 do. I think I may have stumbled across a possible CarbonLib bug with 8.6. I checked Apple's web site no luck.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 27, 2003)

Have you tried using Netscape 6?  It will put a Mozilla folder on the computer. That is where the user files sit. (Instead of Netscape Users). Give it a try and see if that works. 

By the way, Netscape 6 works better on all web sites. Better than 4.8 !  That's why I use version 6.  I had trouble with stylized sheets on certain web pages. Not no more.


----------



## AppMan (Jan 27, 2003)

I've considered Netscape 6 but isn't it's performance on old Mac's running 8.6 dreadful?

I will try it out and see what the results are. 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

